# Keeran-Funk and White Crown



## jonveley (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello all, I was an active bottle collector back in the '90s, and later I became interested in mechanical pencils, a subject on which I've now written 9 books.  I'm working on book number 10, which brings me right back home!

Charles Keeran, of the Keeran-Funk company, went on to invent the Eversharp Pencil and Autopoint Pencil.  I am currently working on a book which includes chapters on Charles Keeran's life, so I'm writing up his early history, including the Keeran-Funk Company (founded 1909) which marketed his cardboard and wax mason jar seals, and his invention of the White Crown cap patented 11-22-1910. 

I have examples of his White Crown caps and of his Keeran-Funk wax seals to photograph for the book, but I'd like to also include photographs of surviving examples of his other patented fruit jars.  The patent dates I am looking for are:
10/25/1910
1/4/1916
3/2/1915
12/5/1916
4/25/1916
5/15/1917
8/5/1922
5/18/1920

I will of course give full credit for any photographs and a copy of the finished book at cost to anyone who can help me out on this!

Ah... feels good to think about bottles again .... reminds me of the old days, sleeping in the back of my pickup truck at the York Fairgrounds ....

Jon Veley


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi Jon, I finally had a chance to look up your patent dates in Dick Roller's Standard Reference.  In the back of his book is a list of fruit jar patent dates and the jars that correspond to those dates.  I also checked the back of the Redbook where many patent dates are listed as well.  Unfortunately, I was unable to connect any of your patent dates to an actual fruit jar.  Do you have any names of jars that can be connected with these dates?  Sorry I couldn't help you out


----------

